# Spurgeon On Evolution



## Blueridge Believer (Sep 5, 2007)

"The worst sort of clever men are those who know better than the Bible and are so learned that they believe the world had no Maker, and that men are only monkeys with their tails rubbed off. Dear, dear me, this is the sort of talk we used to expect from Tom of Bedlam, but now we get it from clever men. If things go on in this fashion a poor ploughman will not be able to tell which is the lunatic and which is the philosopher."

- From, John Ploughman's Pictures, Pilgrim Publications, 1974, p. 84.

There is not a hair of truth upon this dog from its head to its tail, but it rends and tears the simple ones. In all its bearing upon scriptural truth, the evolution theory is in direct opposition to it. If God's Word be true, evolution is a lie.

- C.H. Spurgeon, In the sermon "Hideous Discovery," July 25, 1886.


----------



## caddy (Sep 5, 2007)

Amen to this


----------

